# Composite Face frame?



## LKHA (Feb 24, 2014)

I purchased some frames and doors from a person that had bought them at a surplus sale. They seem to be a composite need to touch up some spots but can not get them to take stain. any ideas


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Can you post a picture so we know what you are talking about.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

if they are a composite, they likely will not accept stain. the finish is more likely an applied finish like paint, or veneer.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

LKHA said:


> I purchased some frames and doors from a person that had bought them at a surplus sale. They seem to be a composite need to touch up some spots but can not get them to take stain. any ideas


They could be wood with a finish, which would not take a stain. Or they could be frames made with a photo finish, which is a form of plastic, which also wouldn't take a finish. They could be fiberglass. You might tell considering how heavy they are.








 







.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Try Minwax Stain Markers. They a like "Magic Markers" but they contain a fast drying stain. You can apply and wipe to blend them into the surrounding color.


----------

